# Anyone fished the new Nautilus??



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm looking for a 6/7 reel. These look awesome but I cant seem to get my hands on one in Utah before I buy it.
http://www.nautilusreels.com/reels/fwx
It will have a 7 wt line on it so I will prob get the 7/8 since there is no 6/7 size. I"m on the fence between the Nautilus FWX and the Lamson Litespeed. Any help is APPRECIATED!!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I got the previous version Nautilus FW+ in a 5\6 weight and luv it. I previously fished with a Lamson Velocity & Ross Evolution and well the Ross Evolution is on of the best reels Ive fished the Nautilus gives it a great run for the money. The Lamson Velosity was also great, but the inner housing is plastic and I dont know how long it would last before I brake it  

The new FWx's are similar in design with the FW+ same SFC sealed disk brakes with a one way clutch (sounds like something off a vette  ) basically the drag instantly grips and can I say Its smoooooth as butter no tight spots what so ever. The spools on the FWx were redesigned there lighter and have a spot on the back you can write the line weight. The one thing I didn't like about the reels and they both had a clicking sound. Clicks when reeling in and dragging out it was easily modded by pulling the peg that makes the clicking noise. 

If you look at the link you posted on pic 05 you can see the 2 posts near the inner core those are the clickers :roll: and there loud  ... Ive only had mine for a month now so will see I need to field test it more   8) 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice that is very helpful. They are a really good price too for what it seems like you get! Anyone else own one? Cant believe an 8 wt reel can only weigh four ounces and have a drag at all. Technology is amazing...


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I own a saltwater nautilus for my two-hander. One of the best pieces of fishing equipment I own.

Nautilus makes great reels with awesome drag systems.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. Reel is ordered. Apparently Nautilus is doing final stress tests and shipping them out first of next week!


----------

